# Commodore house..



## Mikeymutt (Nov 7, 2017)

Visited this house quite a little while back.it was formally a school and had been converted into residential use.i did wonder if maybe it might be a small care home.its a big place and even though its been vacted quite a few years with damp setting in and the main living room has a big hole in it the lights still work.there was lots of nice bits in,my fave being the world war one medal.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow, awesome report. Never really thought about this place being a carehome.


----------



## banshee (Nov 7, 2017)

i hope you put the washing out ? that house has everything


----------



## mookster (Nov 7, 2017)

Definitely looks like a former care home to me.

Gorgeous set.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 7, 2017)

So much to see there. What a stunner.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 7, 2017)

That's a nice house, it looks big going by the hallway upstairs. There's a lot of nice items here. A bit of 1980s nostalgia with the two Commodore Vic 20s. Nice piano and pump organ.


----------



## Malenis (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow! Fab report, some real stunning photos you have there.


----------



## smiler (Nov 8, 2017)

Bass fiddle and Ballet slippers and you didn't get a selfie, shame, Loved it Mikey, Thanks,


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you all still unclear about the care home but it was the old people disability aids that made me think and several pianos and other bits and bobs.should have checked for locks on the rooms


----------



## Ferox (Nov 12, 2017)

Christ mate, you certainly come across some excellent stuff  
Looks brilliant and very nicely captured.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 13, 2017)

Lovely looking place, nice one Mikey


----------



## Potter (Nov 16, 2017)

Wonderful stuff, and great work. I bet those two VIC-20s still work.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ouch...me jaw just hit the floor 

I hope this place don't get found by the sticker brigade and bits start disappearing.

I don't know how you do it Mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 23, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Ouch...me jaw just hit the floor
> 
> I hope this place don't get found by the sticker brigade and bits start disappearing.
> 
> I don't know how you do it Mikey


Thank you.luckily it's been sealed now so hopefully all them lovely bits will stay there for a while yet


----------



## Rodentz (Nov 26, 2017)

Best post I've seen for a while. A real gem of a place  and great pics. Thanks


----------



## BoneDust (Nov 26, 2017)

What a lovely little place. Great photos.


----------

